# schwedenneulinge bitten um infos hängasjön



## spüli (15. Januar 2009)

hallo erst mal
fahren anfang august zu viert nach südschweden am hängasjön
sind über alle infos froh 
egal obs um denn see oder fangmethoden geht
oder verpflegung und sonst wissenswertes
freuen uns über alles was uns weiter hilft
danke
spüli  und raubfischjäger!
und die anderen zwei die noch weniger wissen als wir(gü und marc)


----------



## Johann (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: schwedenneulinge bitten um infos hängasjön*

Hej!
Also ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie groß und bekannt der Hängsjön ist...aber ich kenne ihn nicht und viele andere wahrscheinlich auch nicht....bei zigtausenden von Seen in S ja auch kein Wunder!

Insofern wäre es vielleicht besser, Du würdest genaue Fragen stellen, was ihr wissen wollt, denn darauf kann man auch detailliert antworten....sonst wird´s zu allgemein und bringt Euch nix !

Es ist ja schon ein Unterschied, ob der See, den Ihr befischen wollt, 5km lang ist oder über 100km wie der Vänern z.B. ...von der Tiefe des Sees mal ganz zu Schweigen:q

|wavey:Johann


----------



## Bernd 18 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: schwedenneulinge bitten um infos hängasjön*

Hallo ihr
Ja erst mal glückwunsch zu deinem Schwedenurlaub und ich Johann recht geben ein
bischen genauer wäre nicht schlech welche zielfische usw.
Den See selber kenne ich auch nicht aber mann kann dir sicher ein paar andere tips geben wenn du willst.

gruß Bernd


----------



## Johann (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: schwedenneulinge bitten um infos hängasjön*

...unter www.hitta.se kann man sich ja zumindest kartenmäßig schon mal ein Bild davon machen, wo das Teil liegt und welche Städte in der Umgebung sind.
Dann muß man mal googeln und dann findet man bestimmt wertvolle Infos was Ausflüge, Sehenswürdigkeiten, Angeln... betrifft.
So würde ich es zumindest mal machen :m

|wavey:Johann


----------



## Raubfischjäger! (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: schwedenneulinge bitten um infos hängasjön*

Hallo Leute.

Danke für die Infos so weit mal.

Unsere Zielgruppe sind vor allem Hecht (Zander) und Barsch .
Toll wäre es natürlich ein paar Zander ins Netz zu bekommen. |supergri

Der See Hängasjön liegt 10 km westlich vom Möckelnsee
und ca. 25 km südlich vom Bolmensee und er ist 4,5 km lang und 2km breit. 
Die Tiefe des Sees konnte ich leider noch nicht herraus finden. 
Kann aber auch kein Problem sein. 


Wir bräuchten Infos zu:

-Schleppfischen in Schweden? (Allgemein)
-welche Wopplerarten? (Wopplernamen)
-wie siehts beim Nachtfischen in Schweden aus? (Allgemmein)
-und was euch sonst noch einfällt, was uns weiter helfen könnte.

Danke für eure Hilfe.

LG Martin


----------



## Lenkers (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: schwedenneulinge bitten um infos hängasjön*

hej
war schon mal in der Nähe und da sah das dann so aus wie auf dem unteren Bild.
Also, Hechte stehen z.B. an den Seerosen und an der Schilfkante (soweit vorhanden). Nur auf Wobbler zu setzen wäre töricht (der See ist wohl eher flach, also Flachläufer 1-2m).
Meine Empfehlung zu dieser Jahreszeit wären Softjerks mit oder ohne Zusatzgewicht.
Barsche sieht man oft rauben, also diese werdet Ihr finden. Die Zander musst Du schon mehr suchen. Ein Sonar wäre seeehr hilfreich. 
Durch den See fließt es ja auch ... am Einlauf des Flusses würde ich es zuerst versuchen. 

Zum Schleppen: ich kenne die Schweden nur schleppend über den See fahren (oft am Samstag) 
Ich paddle oder rudere einfach nur an der Schilfkante entlang und habe ca. 25-30 m hinter dem Boot einen Blinker oder Wobbler im Schlepp und die Rute im Schoß. Ab und zu haste einen "Hänger" ...
Du kannst auch Tief schleppen (Zander) aber das ist in den meisten Südschwedischen Seen äußerst Risikoreich - Steine, Steine, Steine ...
Nachtfischen: das Wichtigste beim Nachtfischen in Schweden in dieser Jahreszeit ist der Mückenschutz (dort sind die Viecher auch ... aber irgendwie größer !?)
Wobblernamen? Zalt, Abu Tormentor, Berkley Franzy, Abu Hi-Lo, Illex Squadshad ...

Was mir sonst noch einfällt? .... hier im Forum lesen bringt jede Menge Infos an de Haken ;-)

hejdå


----------



## spüli (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: schwedenneulinge bitten um infos hängasjön*

dass sind ja schon ne ganze menge infos
werden uns sicher weiterhelfen
danke schon mal


----------



## Tillamook (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: schwedenneulinge bitten um infos hängasjön*



spüli schrieb:


> hallo erst mal
> fahren anfang august zu viert nach südschweden am hängasjön
> sind über alle infos froh
> egal obs um denn see oder fangmethoden geht
> ...



Da bist du ja schon gut informiert.

Krautblinker für Hecht kann ich noch empfehlen, als Köder Gummifisch auch für Hecht. Ansonsten geh mal vor Ort in nen Angelladen, die Jungs kenn sich immer gut aus.

Allgemeine Tipps:

- Bier mitnehmen 45L pro Nase sind erlaubt
- ordentliches Fleisch mitnehmen (Steak usw.) ist dort zu teuer
- ansonsten kann man sich genauso günstig Verpflegen wie in D
- rechnet genau durch wie ihr hochkommt, über Brücken fahren ist m.M.n. immer günstiger

Tja, ansonsten bei Fragen - posten. #6


----------



## spüli (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: schwedenneulinge bitten um infos hängasjön*

wir kommen aus wels
und fahren mit der fähre von sassnitz nach trelleborg
sind so 1100km und dann noch 210km bis zum see
fähre kostet 268€ für 4 per + auto
habe diese infos vom see gegoogelt
max djup dürfte wohl max tiefe sein ist dann med durchschnittstiefe? 
sjönamn                  x                   y           kanr         med  max      volym            kadat
                                                                                                         djup
HÄNGASJÖN 627691 138264 3-1581   3.5    11.0     13.900  19370601 1:10000


----------



## Raubfischjäger! (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: schwedenneulinge bitten um infos hängasjön*

und wie tief ist jetzt der hängasjön? |uhoh:
wär interessant, um zu wissen, welche wobbler usw. man mit nimmt.
hast du das schon herraus gefunden spüli?


----------



## Galen (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: schwedenneulinge bitten um infos hängasjön*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war im Spätherbst 09 (Anfang November.) für drei Wochen am Hängasjön. Nun kann man sich die Frage stellen, ob es Sinn macht, einen quasi-toten Thread damit wieder aufzumachen... .
Ich finde ja, denn: Vor diesem Urlaub habe ich nach Infos (auch über das Anglerboard hinaus) über diesen See gesucht und im Grunde nur diesen Beitrag hier gefunden. Vielleicht sucht mal wieder jemand und ist für mehr Infos dankbar 

Alles in allem mochte ich diesen See, dass kann ich jetzt schon sagen. Vor allem zur späten Jahreszeit – so hatte ich den See quasi für mich alleine, kein Tourist weit und breit.
Diese Ecke von Südschweden ist nach meinen Eindrücken nicht die Schönste (kaum zusammenhängende Waldflächen, relativ viel Landwirtschaft, etc...).
Ist man allerdings auf dem See, stellt sich doch recht schnell ein Gefühl von "Abgelegenheit" und Ruhe ein – was aber auch sicher mit an der touristisch ruhigen Jahreszeit liegt.

Generell ist zu sagen, dass der See eine "angenehme" Größe hat: Eine Woche engagiertes Angeln brauch man schon, um alle vermeintlich interessanten Stellen mal getestet zu haben. 
Wer gerne und lange Schleppangelt wird den See nach ca 2-3 h umrundet haben, dabei aber die vielversprechenden kleinen Buchten, Inseln und Zuläufe aussen vor gelassen haben. Da muss man dann schon mal den Wobbler einholen.
Generell ist das Schleppen im Hängasjön aber gut möglich. Die Bodenstruktur ist nur recht selten die vieler anderer Schwedenseen, sprich unerwartete, flache und steinige. Wer aber gerne zwischen den kleinen Inseln (davon gibt es einige im dem See) durchschleppen will, wird etwas flachlaufendes montieren müssen.
Wer sich mehr in den offenen Stellen des Sees bewegt, kann sicher Wobbler von 2-3m Tauchtiefe dranpacken. Stellenweise schätze ich den See (hatte leider kein Echolot bei) bis auf 5 und mehr Meter tief.

Überrascht war ich über die auffällige Ignoranz der Hechte, Zander und Barsche gegenüber knalligen Farben. Mit den gängigen Schockfarben ging im Grunde gar nichts, dabei war auch egal ob Wobbler, Gummis oder sonst was. Gefangen habe ich ausschliesslich mit Naturfarben, Weiss (am besten sogar) und silbrigen Designs. Woran das lag, kann ich nur schätzen (Stichwort: Überfischung mit Schockfarben, Jahreszeit, ...). 
Auch überraschte mich, wie flach die Räuber zu dieser Jahreszeit und Temperatur noch standen. Bei Nachts -5 bis -8°C und Tagsüber bei -1 - +2°C und teilweise Eis auf dem Wasser und ständig in den Rutenringen habe ich die "Besten" Hechte und Barsche in 0,5 m flachem Wasser direkt an den Ufern gefangen. 

Die besten Erfolge hatte ich mit Gummifischen bis zu Größen von 14 cm. Versuche mit großen Ködern für den immer willkommenen Großhecht habe ich recht schnell eingestellt – nach meinem Vermieter der selbst regelmässig dort Angelt ist der Fang von 1m-Hechten zwar möglich (1-2 mal im Jahr ist das der Fall), wer aber gezielt ausdauernd auf Großhecht geht, verpasst die sehr guten Barsche und Zander in diesem See – drei meiner bisher größten Barsche konnte ich durch eine DropShot-Montage überzeugen. 
Das Ende meiner Fahnenstange im Hängasjön in Sachen Hecht lag bei 80 cm, was für mich absolut akzeptabel ist. 
Gezieltes Zanderfischen macht  Sinn – wer tagsüber per Spinnangeln erfolgreich sein will ist aber definitiv auf mehr Glück angewiesen als Nachts mit ausgelegtem Köfi. Dies habe ich mir aber bei -5 bis -7°C nur einmal angetan.

(Für den großen Hecht empfehle ich dann eher die Seen Bolmen und Möckeln, die jeweils 30 min. Autofahrt vom Hängasjön entfernt liegen.)

So far, hier noch ein paar Impressionen von See & Fisch


----------



## Galen (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: schwedenneulinge bitten um infos hängasjön*

nachschub:


----------



## daniel_ (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: schwedenneulinge bitten um infos hängasjön*

Sehr guter Bericht-vielen Dank.
Endlich gibt jemand mal wieder nen Feedback von seinem Schweden-Trip!

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Möckelfischer (21. September 2016)

*AW: schwedenneulinge bitten um infos hängasjön*

Hallo ,kenne in der Gegend nur den Säganässjön u. Katsjön . Liegt zwischen Älmhult und Liatorp.
Von Älmhult kommend auf der rechten Seite , bei Bohult abbiegen.
Der Möckelsjön wäre hier zu empfehlen ,hat sehr gute Zander- u.
Hechtbestände. Ist 40 m/2 Km groß u.erstreckt sich von Älmhult bis Liatorp (17Km) 

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## grmab (1. September 2017)

*AW: schwedenneulinge bitten um infos hängasjön*

Ich komme gerade vom Hängasjön. Der See hat tatsächlich eine angenehme Größe. Das Ferienhaus befand sich an einer kleinen Ausbuchtung des Sees im Norden. Dort ist man in wenigen Minuten mit dem Boot auf dem großen Teil des Sees. Der kleine Teil ist überwiegend weniger als 2m tief während der Hauptteil auch auf größeren Gebieten 8-10 Meter tief ist. Man kann also auch mit tiefer laufenden Wobblern eine ordentliche Strecke schleppen. Ohne Echolot wird es aber generell schwierig, auch 100m vom Ufer entfernt kann man auf Grund laufen. Stellenweise wechselt es von 4-5m zu auf einmal 1m Tiefe obwohl man noch mitten im See ist. 
Kommen wir zum Fang und damit zum Problem: Mit allen Ködern, mit denen ich in 30 Jahren Schweden hunderte Hechte gefangen habe, war hier nichts zu machen. Es biss einfach nahezu nichts! Ich habe viel probiert, viele Köder die von bisherigen Urlauben mit Bissspuren übersät waren blieben unangetastet. Ich habe entgegen meiner Gewohnheiten auch mit sehr dunklen Farben gefischt (habe diesen Thread vorher gelesen und extra dunkle Gummifische besorgt), das hat auch nichts gebracht. Der einzige Hecht, den ich zum Biss überreden konnte war ca. 30cm groß und biss sehr dicht am Ufer. Ein weiterer Nachläufer von ca. 25cm war ebenfalls dicht am Ufer. Mein Eindruck war, dass ich von Hechten dieser Größe mit Würfen direkt ans Ufer viele hätte fangen können - aber dafür fährt man ja nicht nach Schweden. 
Barsche gab es zwischendurch insgesamt 3 oder 4 zwischen 15 und 25cm. Auffällig war, dass die Barsche auf einen 5er Spinner gebissen haben, während 2er oder 3er Spinner, die für Barsch sonst super funktionieren, komplett unangetastet blieben. 
An einem Tag wurde ich von Gewitter überrascht. Da mehrere Gewitterzellen so rüberzogen, dass ich nie mitten drin war und die Gewitter immer zumindest ein paar Kilometer entfernt waren, habe ich weitergeangelt. Ich weiß nicht was ihr für Erfahrungen mit Gewittern habt, aber meine sind so: Es knallt richtig, besonders große Hechte um 1m habe ich sehr häufig in der Nähe von Gewittern gefangen. Hier: Kein Biss, nichts zu machen. 
Von angeblich vorhandenen Zandern konnte ich keinen fangen.
Ich habe dann nach 4 kompletten Angeltagen vollkommen entnervt meine Sachen gepackt und auf weitere 10 geplante und bezahlte Angeltage verzichtet. Ich bin in der Vergangenheit bereits ein einziges Mal ein paar Tage eher abgereist von einem See, an dem der Fangerfolg einfach nicht dem entsprach was ich von anderen Seen kenne und erwarte. Wenn ich zurückdenke, dann war der See immer noch deutlich besser als der Hängasjön. 4 komplette Angeltage und 4 Barsche 15-25cm und ein Hecht 30cm, dass kann doch nicht wahr sein??? In 30 Jahren Schweden ist das damit der schlechteste See, den ich je erlebt habe. 
In der Zeit konnte ich nicht ergründen, welches Problem der See hat oder welches ich mit ihm. Sind die Fische größtenteils rausgefangen (es waren ständig 2 weitere Angelboote auf dem Wasser, eines mit 2-3 Personen besetzt und eines mit 1 Person)? Sind die Fische zwar vorhanden aber krass wählerisch/verblinkert? Auf dem Echolot waren hier und da Fischechos zu sehen, teilweise wirklich dicke Echos. 
Oder mache ich beim Angeln irgendeinen spezifischen Fehler, der sich hier besonders verheerend ausgewirkt hat? 
Tja keine Ahnung ... auf jeden Fall rate ich davon ab, diesen See zu besuchen. Bei mir war die Schmerz- und Frustgrenze absolut erreicht.


----------



## loete1970 (4. September 2017)

*AW: schwedenneulinge bitten um infos hängasjön*

Danke für den (frustrierenden) Bericht. Schon sehr ärgerlich. Hast Du es mal mit Köderfisch probiert?


----------



## grmab (4. September 2017)

*AW: schwedenneulinge bitten um infos hängasjön*

Hallo, nein, Köderfisch habe ich nicht probiert!


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (4. September 2017)

*AW: schwedenneulinge bitten um infos hängasjön*

Wenn Du so viel ausprobiert hast, kann ich für mich nur einen Fehler erkennen: Nach 4 Tagen abreisen! Ich kenne das Gefühl selber mal ein paar Tage oder auch mal eine Woche nix zu fangen aber durch diese Zeiten muss man auch durch. Da es in meinen Augen oft mit bestimmten Wetterbedingungen zu tun hat, hätte ich empfohlen mal 1-2 Tage Angelpause zu machen, irgendwas zu besichtigen oder Pilze zu suchen. Die Motivation ist nach so einer Pause dann meist wieder da und man kann wieder einen neuen Versuch starten.


----------



## grmab (4. September 2017)

*AW: schwedenneulinge bitten um infos hängasjön*

Also da habe ich andere Erfahrungen, essbare Hechte von 50cm oder mehr habe ich immer wetterunabhängig bekommen. Sonne, Wolken, Regen war immer ziemlich egal, die haben immer gebissen ... mit einer Ausnahme: Starkregen, da habe ich in Schweden nie was gefangen. Und die Ausnahme mit Gewitter in die andere Richtung, da ging die Post ab...

Nee also deshalb fahre ich nach Schweden, weil ich verlässliche Bedingungen schätze. 4 Tage ohne Fisch geht gar nicht. Normal habe ich nach 4 Tagen jeden Tag Fisch gegessen (und nicht wenig!) und bereits für weitere 2 Tage Fisch im Kühlschrank, so dass ich weiter Fisch essen kann wenn an Tag 5 und 6 nichts beisst.


----------



## Chris F (19. Juli 2019)

Hallo
Der letzte Beitrag ist zwar schon was her, aber....
(Vorwort, ich war schon mehrfach in Schweden angeln, also spreche ich aus Erfahrung)

Sind jetzt eine Woche am hängasjön mit boot und Sonar.
Der See ist stellenweise 20m tief.
Kann aber auch mitten drin auf 1m Abfällen.

Fischmäßig ist hier leider tote Hose.
Nur kleine Hechte bis ca 40cm gefangen. ( Selbst die kleinhechte waren erarbeitet)
Ein paar kleine Barsche und genau so große Zander.

Der Fischerei Aufseher der hier selbst angelt sagt, das es kaum noch große Fische in dem See gibt und leider sehr viele Angler hier fischen.

Darum solltet ihr, wenn ihr ein spinn Angel Urlaub machen wollt, nicht an den hängasjön fahren.


----------



## jkc (19. Juli 2019)

Moin, tut mir leid für Euch, dass es so schlecht läuft. Jetzt im Juli habt ihr vermutlich auch eine eher schwere Zeit erwischt. Wie sind denn die Wetterbedingungen und die Wassertemperatur bei Euch?
Wir hatten den See auch schon mal in der Auswahl, sind dann aber doch woanders gelandet...
Habt Ihr noch Zeit oder fahrt Ihr Ende der Woche zurück?



Chris F schrieb:


> Hallo
> ...
> Der Fischerei Aufseher der hier selbst angelt sagt, das es kaum noch große Fische in dem See gibt und leider sehr viele Angler hier fischen.
> ...



Was ich mich bei solchen Aussagen immer frage ist, was die vielen Angler dort dann wollen wenn es kaum noch nenneswerte Fische im See gibt.


Grüße JK


----------



## Chris F (19. Juli 2019)

Moin.
Wir fahren heute nochmal schleppen und dann war es das.
Samstag geht's zurück.
Wassertemperatur hatten wir zwischen ca 19 und 23 Grad.
Wetter von Regen bis sonne war alles dabei.

Hier sind nunmal viele touristen und der Aufseher meinte das es bis vor ca 4 Jahren noch besser war.


----------

